# 2004 BowTech Liberty (pic)



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

I'll try the pic, Jeff.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanx Phil! Now folks can see the detail!  

I don't know why I couldn't get it to show up. File size was OK.

Oh well..there it is!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Picture*

Holy crap Phil, if that picture was just a bit bigger I could print it out and nock an arrow!  

What a great looking bow......I can't wait to shoot that exact one.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Holy Cow Phil That thing is half size!!! You don't mess around when you post do you It's great to see so much detail and I really like the camo, is it Obsession?? Looks like this one just might be my new turkey hunting bow and the wife gives her approval too 
What's next???


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

There's parallel limbs....

Then there's bending the things so much it's scary.


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Well After the Pro40 F-cam I think I'll have to have a new hunting Bow for next season. Have to get some over time in now...


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Looks good!


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

This is a great looking bow & it looks like the guys at Bowtech really listened to the consummer! Way to go guys! 

I am glad to see the new riser design (not a top heavy design), the new arrow shelf, and that big idler wheel rocks! The new camo looks cool (appears to be the new Mossy Oak PSE is also using this year).

Well anyway 2 thumbs up for Bowtech on this bow! I like it a lot! Anyone interested in a Extreme VFT?


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

Still no word on Colors? New Target Colors?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Looks like the draw stop peg is larger than what I have on my '02 Partiot and also looks to be rubber covered?? That freedom cam looks like an Infinity cam on steroids!! 
Does anyone know if the limb pockets are locking type??


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Looks like the draw stop peg is larger than what I have on my '02 Partiot and also looks to be rubber covered?? That freedom cam looks like an Infinity cam on steroids!! 
Does anyone know if the limb pockets are locking type??


----------



## chase (Sep 25, 2002)

Lets see some other BowTech pictures.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Old Chinese Proverb: Business is thirty percent patience.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

That cam....God, I'm all choked up. It's beautifull. So pretty it makes me want to cry. I can not wait to shoot this bow.


----------



## BowTech R & D (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey guys it's MRS. Bowtech

ATTN: WWAG -- YES the 04' draw stop is different and the pockets do lock down!! Hey are you and patty going to be at the ATA show January 04' in Indianapolis????????? If so, we would like to meet you both!! 

THAT IS A BIG PICTURE!!! DID YOU GUYS NOTICE THE INSET CUTS!


STACEY STROTHER


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Mrs. BowTechRD, ABSOLUTELY!!! We would love to go [with Patty sitting here beside me at 1:34 AM] Just tell us how to get there 
Great news on the limb pockets!!! Stacy, it seems as though you've provided some powerful inspiration to Kevin's designs 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HEHE


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy crap that thing is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good job Bowtech!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome bow! I can't wait to shoot it, or the others either!


----------



## bell505 (Sep 15, 2003)

How about a Pro 40 Freedom cam Thats what I want!!
Can we get a picture of that!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

We've been pleading and begging and prying but they won't give'em up We need more pleaders, beggers and pryers and maybe they'll show something just to tide us over


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Savannahsdad (Oct 13, 2003)

ok ok anybody got any news on when these babies will be shipping.


----------



## rgardner (Apr 1, 2003)

*Justice VFT*

This was released on fastestbows.com


----------



## KennyB (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice bow! whats A to A and BH.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Liberty:
ATA is 33 1/4" 
Brace is 7 1/2"

And

Justice:
ATA is 31 1/4"
Brace is 8"

For All


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Did Bowtech ever license with Bear on the one cam or are they still going through the legal action.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

target....2 remarks:

and you can quote me on them


a) oh geeez, here we go again.

2)who really cares


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Any pictures of the Mighty Mite VFT?

Monty53


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

monty, pics coming soon, I hope.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Rock Monkey You will care if you buy a bow and the company can no longer supply parts. Some remember the Jennings vs Allen case. Jennings was the largest compound maker and was forced out of business. Try to buy parts for a Oregon Bow, Blue Mountain, Clearwater to mention a few.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

target,

You're right- a lifetme warranty is only good if the company stays in business. By the looks of things, Bowtech won't be around for very much longer. 

No Bowtech hasn't ever bothered to license the use of the solocam on their bows. They claim they have their own patents but the facts show that anyone using a single cam/idler arrangement is obligated to pay Bear/Escalade and Mathews for its' use. Bowtech will be in big trouble when Escalade sports gets through with them. A rep in Florida told me that PSE is also pursuing a lawsuit over some of Bowtech's blatant patent infringements over some of Browning patents. Sounds like Bowtech won't last the year. buyer beware.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

target & emily, this was a thread started to post a pic of a new bow. So what do you think of the bow? Your comments don't really say much about anything.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

How would you know if Bowtech does or does not pay royalties ? Seems like that would be confidential information. How long does a patent last anyways? 
I plan on test driving several of the new Bowtechs . The Liberty, Patriot, Mighty Mite and a dually . Toss in a couple of other manufacturers products for grins heck I may be at the proshop all day!


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

*i know 100% certain Bowtech has lawsuits pending*

Bowtech official response when questioned ws that they " have their own cam patents and don't need to license with anyone". That's an untrue statement. Just because they have a patent on one aspect of the cam does not remove their responsibility and legal obligation to pay the patent holder of the single cam for use of their intellectual property. The life of a patent is 20 years. This will be the Jennings/ Allen lawsuit all over again. Tom Jennings said the same things as Bowtech and look what happened. I wouldn't be surprised to see a lot of unhappy Bowtech owners when they can't get service or parts in a few months. Remember people, infringing on a patent w/o paying is stealing, no matter how you slice it.


----------



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

Emly and Target

Seems like we have heard all these remarks since BowTech started, but the facts show we have gotten bigger, the sales prove it. Jennings have there own problems to worry about. So in the mean time take the non-constructive comments elsewhere so those of us that really care about the sport can enjoy ourselves.
nuff said.


----------



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

I have had this dicussion with many board members, That are 100% about something. My question is "what are your credentials?" Why should all the board members listen to your self proclaimed inside info? AND the big question is how does this all pertain to the subject of this thread??


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Pat, do you think emily gets it?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, I'm not THE Pat...but I'm a Pat... All I have to say is GEEZ!!!














Good Luck and Safe Shootin'.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

BowTech has great people and great products and treat you very well I'm sure they take care of business in a very professional manner, but you know what??? It's their business, not mine or yours I'll just keep buying their products and enjoy my life of shooting and hunting with some of the best shooting and fastest bows available in the world. If BowTech goes under it won't be my fault I'll still have the bows I've bought


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Read the patent. 

Look at the Infinity-cam.

You do the math.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

and what if you dont need parts other than a string?

its a non-issue

go worry aout something else thats a bit more worthy like peace in the middle east


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

> I plan on test driving several of the new Bowtechs . The Liberty, Patriot, Mighty Mite and a dually . Toss in a couple of other manufacturers products for grins heck I may be at the proshop all day!


Joe C, what a way to spend the day.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

> If BowTech goes under it won't be my fault I'll still have the bows I've bought


 That and 10cents will buy you a coffee. It's a foregone conclusion. Only a matter of time.
JeffB


> Read the patent.


which one? Just because you have one aspect of a design patented with a design patent, does not mean you can transverse someone else's utility patent. No way around it. Why do you think all the other manufacturer's making a single cam are paying Bear and Mathews? I ask you does Bowtech market a single cam/idler wheel bow? Answer: YES Does Bowtech pay a patent license fee for building a single cam bow? NO, End of story.


----------



## Kevins3Dn (May 7, 2003)

*Bowtech*

Emly please do me a favor and hold your breath until Bowtech goes out of buisness! Its just a matter of time? Give me a break!! Seems to me that mossy oak wouldnt have entered into a liscensing agreement with a company that will be gone in a "matter of time" Please give me a drink off your bottle it must be some pretty good stuff.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm going to order a new Liberty Can't wait to do a review!!!!!


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

emly, i would like to see some proof to your claims. Also, what bow do you shoot? You sound like one of those "Hail Mathews, bash everything else" kind of people. Bowtech will be in business for a long time, I garuntee it. It is people that start these rumors and THINK they know everything that is ruining archery. That is why I won't buy a Mathews bow, I do not wish to support a man ruining the sport I love. Either keep it to the facts or shutup.

Timba


----------



## WA. Hunter (Apr 24, 2003)

*You got TOLD!*

OOOOH SON, YOU GOT TOLD!!!!!


----------



## RoyD (Jan 19, 2003)

Timba,
I shoot a Mathews at this point in time and have shot alot of other brands also. If emlyn is bashing other brands he stands in the same shoes you do by bashing Mathews. I shoot Mathews cause that is my choice. Read all the threads on this sight and you will find more Mathews bashers like your post that any other bashing going on. It doesn't seem to matter what the topic if the thread is, but if there is any disagreement, by the end of the thread someone on here will bash Mathews or bring them in to it. I don't hail Mathews or any other brand. Do you hail Bowtech or PSE? I shoot what shoots and feels good to me. Since you know the facts, tell me what Mathews is doing to ruin the sport. 

RoyD

PS. WWAG Can't wait to see your review. I like the looks of the liberty myself.


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

RoyD, I wasnt bashing the bows themselves. I just dont like the company owner personally, and I know several others with distaste for him also. There are people like yourself, that shoot the bow that feels good to them, and then there are people that buy the most expensive bow they can to show off and they hail that bow and the company that makes it. I know there are people like this from every company, but I personally see more people doing it with Mathews than any other company. I am sorry if I have offended you, or anyone else.

Timba


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

> I'm going to order a new Liberty Can't wait to do a review!!!!!


Walks.

I just today ordered the Justice it should be a good tree stand bow.
We will have to compare notes the 2 bows


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Well, if BT is going down, I better get one while I still can! 

Sweet looking bows for sure.

BTW, emily is probably an ambulance chaser....too ashamed to fill out his/her profile.


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

I thought we got through this last year?


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

timba......emily likes to get on Mathews just has much as he does BowTech.......So its not a Mathews lover bashing BT......


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Kinda funny seeing this " BowTech going out of business" thing again after gettin` my butt chewed on by the BowTech boys for repeating something that I heard early in the spring of `02. Not funny actually, kind of sad. Here we are, archers, a "band of brothers" if you will, ragging on each others choices in bows and gettin` all gleeful when a sorely needed manufacturer may or may not be gettin` sued for enough money to put `em out of business. Sometimes I sit and look at the comments made on this forum and wonder if archery is ever going to get bigger than the pimple it is right now.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

DougK said:


> *This "BowTech going out of business" rumour I've heard from my dealer as well! I would like to hear more on the Patent issue, and can it be substantiated. Have PSE and Mathews/Esclade (sp?) taken action against BowTech? Can this be substantiated? *



I think you'd get a more accurate reply from one of the companies officers than you would on a public message board.

You can e-mail the Founder, Chairman, Chief Executive Officer from the contact page of the web site www.bowtecharchery.com to get an answer straight from the source. 

Just a thought...


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Don't telll me it must be etheir the PSE rep, or the Mattews rep, if heard different rumors from both of them. I don't put alot of stock in what most of the rep's say about another company there looking for sells of there product in there area, some of them will do what ever to get you to order more of there produce over the other guys.


----------



## maco12 (Oct 17, 2002)

BTS....What's the deal....Bowtech wouldn't sponsor emilythegrey and now he's got some life mission to try to spread lies about Bowtech????

As a dealer and shooter of Bowtech......emilythegrey is full of brown!!!! 

Bowtech's going nowhere.......but to the top.

maco12


----------



## maco12 (Oct 17, 2002)

DougK....All kidding aside....you will not be disappointed. I shoot the Pro40 Wheely, both target and hunting.....I can choose from a number of manu. being a dealer selling a number of differnt manu......I felt that the Bowtech was the best....to me. Give them a try.....I think you'll be very happy.

maco12


----------

